# Damaged JPG



## kc7jnu (Apr 9, 2000)

I really need these JPG's but they cannot be viewed so I assume the files got damaged somehow. Is there anyway to fix these - I have tried a hex editor with no luck. Any suggestions are welcome. 

Thanks,
Betty


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

You might try viewing them with different
programs. Some have more error correcting
capability than others.

What were you using previously to view them?
Also, do you know what could have happened
to corrupt them (computer lockup, etc.)?


----------



## kc7jnu (Apr 9, 2000)

I have tried several (8) programs to view with one told me "Can't read file header" others just said "unknown file format"

I do not know of anything that could have damaged them but all the jpg's in one folder are trashed. I suppose it could have been a crash or ??

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

Doesn't sound too promising. If you have
previously copied/modified them, you might
check for BAK files, maybe try a file recovery
program, or even DOS undelete. Chances are
(if previous/different copies existed) they have
been overwritten anyway.

Not much, sorry I don't have any better ideas.


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

Here's one last idea.

Open a few good JPG files (similiar size to the ones
you want to repair) in your hex editor. Compare
the beginning of these files for matching values,
then check if one of your damaged file headers
correspond to these common values. If not,
try changing them to match the common values.
I'd save copies before doing anything. Good Luck.


----------



## kc7jnu (Apr 9, 2000)

It's worth a try. Thanks much! Any idea how much "room" a header takes up? I do have a couple of JPG's that are damaged that I have good copies of. It seems that they are off by 1 number - you know needs shifting over one.

Betty


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

Well, I haven't been able to find the size of
a JPG file header. 

Maybe someone else on the board knows?


----------



## kc7jnu (Apr 9, 2000)

Thank you for your help. It is much appreciated.

B.


----------

